# [Wet Thumb Forum]-The beheading video ?



## Fedorov (Apr 16, 2003)

I just have to ask , has anyone seen this beheading video ? I have and it is very disturbing . It is odd to think that stuff like this happens and we do not think twice about it , until we really see it .


----------



## Fedorov (Apr 16, 2003)

I just have to ask , has anyone seen this beheading video ? I have and it is very disturbing . It is odd to think that stuff like this happens and we do not think twice about it , until we really see it .


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

This stuff has been happening since the 80s, the only difference is we are fighting back now.
No I haven't seen the video and don't plan to. I don't need to see it to know what subhumans these animals are.

Hawk


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I have no desire to see it either, but I would watch putting the guys head who did it on a stick. 

This really isn't the place to talk about politics, even this, because no matter how awfull the circumstances, if you express your outrage you always end up offending someone. I have continued to be shocked by some peoples views on this war all along, and now is no different. The Father of this poor indivudual has taken the death of his own son to politicize his own views against this war and the President. HIS OWN SON. He can not even acknowledge the bravery of his own son. It makes me sick. So enough said. I will end it here.


----------

